# EA’s E3 Event



## Justin (Jun 7, 2015)

Discuss Electronic Arts' E3 event at 1:00PM PDT on June 15th!

Watch here: http://www.ea.com/


----------



## Ramza (Jun 7, 2015)

Can't wait for EA's yearly embarrassment.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 7, 2015)

Hm, the picture does not seem legit: there should be a massive gaping hole there lined with teeth ready to swallow young developers.


----------



## Joy (Jun 10, 2015)

Hope they announce something for The Sims 4


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2015)

Battlefront 3 and Mirror's Edge 2 HYPE


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 13, 2015)

Day 1 Season Pass DLC for everything!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm soldddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

Tom said:


> I'm soldddddddddddddddddddddddd




MAYBE I'll get it but im mostly interested in SWTOR: Knights of the fallen empire.


----------

